# GPS legality



## happybonzo (Mar 16, 2007)

I have asked on UKCS as to whether or not GPS are legal in France but not had an answer yet
I know that Radar detectors are illegal; no ifs or buts about that. Even possession is a heavy fine and / or a prison job.
There has been some talk recently that it is illegal for GPS to be mounted in such a postion that the driver can see them?
Also, is it illegal to have Speed cameras on them as POIs? As you know, you can buy books in France with all the Speed cameras in it.
Any ideas?


----------



## Trevor (Mar 16, 2007)

happybonzo said:
			
		

> I have asked on UKCS as to whether or not GPS are legal in France but not had an answer yet
> I know that Radar detectors are illegal; no ifs or buts about that. Even possession is a heavy fine and / or a prison job.
> There has been some talk recently that it is illegal for GPS to be mounted in such a postion that the driver can see them?
> Also, is it illegal to have Speed cameras on them as POIs? As you know, you can buy books in France with all the Speed cameras in it.
> Any ideas?


Do they still cut your head off over there


----------



## terry1956 (Mar 16, 2007)

*answer*

Hi the answer is YES gps is ok in france, what they don,t like is when it picks out the speed cameras.  As in the UK radar detectors are not legal, Most police in france let it go when its build into the GPS, but some don,t.
If you have this bit of software on your gps best remove when in france, as they are getting hot on speeding and use a lot more guns and cameras.
terry


----------



## ian81 (Mar 16, 2007)

Wandering round a French supermarket they are freely selling GPS's with camera databases loaded. Most French fixed cameras are clearly indicated by a sign of what looks like a bike flying over a car just before them. 
Although more cameras are still being deployed they are a rarity when compared to the UK


----------



## happybonzo (Mar 16, 2007)

I didn't know that Radar detectors are illegal in the UK? I know that there was some talk about it but that nothing had come of it yet.

The argument, in France, against detectors is that they may interfere with the speed cameras operation and that is why the French have said a resounding "NON"

I wondered how it stood regarding the GPS based POIs especially as you can buy books with the locations of the wretched things virtually everywhere in France.


----------



## jiffers (Mar 16, 2007)

how i see it radar dectectors are NOT illegal in the uk because they only recive a signal and not transmit one


----------



## happybonzo (Mar 16, 2007)

"British CBs" covers several different classes of equipment. What follows is just a quick summary; for chapter and verse see the materials available on the Ofcom website.

- 40 channel CBs using only the 40 UK channels have been manufactured to at least three different approvals - 27/81, 27/94 and 27/97. All these are only approved for use in the UK.
- 40 channel CBs are also available in the UK that cover the CEPT channels as specified in ETS 300 135. These are marked CEPT PR 27 and are legal for use inall CEPT countries (including Italy).
- 80 channel CBs using the 40 UK channels plus the 40 CEPT channels have been permitted since 1997 under the 27/97 spec. These too are approved for UK use only.
- finally, most CBs sold in the past couple of years have been "multi" rigs. These are configurable in software to conform to the requirements of a range of different countries. These are generally marked as complying with EN 300 433-2 and EN 300 135-2. Provided they are operated correctly, they are legal in all the countries they cover.

(Having checked my Alan 78 plus multi, the "markings" are actually on a Certificate of Conformity included in the instruction manual.)


----------



## virgil (Mar 16, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Where do u dig up all ur info?



I would assume the Ofcom website?


----------



## voxol51 (Mar 16, 2007)

ian81 said:
			
		

> French fixed cameras are clearly indicated by a sign of what looks like a bike flying over a car just before them.




Erm.... I don't want to start any arguements and accept correction if I'm wrong, but isn't this the international standard sign that means motor vehicles prohibited, as in pedestrian areas?

The camera signs I've seen in most european countries are similar to our own.

Voxy


----------



## happybonzo (Mar 17, 2007)

There is an even easier source of info: I use qrizb.com because it seems to cross reference facts better than most search engines

No, its its from a pal and he's with RSGB


----------



## ian81 (Mar 17, 2007)

voxol51 said:
			
		

> Erm.... I don't want to start any arguements and accept correction if I'm wrong, but isn't this the international standard sign that means motor vehicles prohibited, as in pedestrian areas?
> 
> The camera signs I've seen in most european countries are similar to our own.
> 
> Voxy


Correct when on a white circle with red edge but the French have a variation for speed cameras.
This is the one most commonly seen in France


----------



## happybonzo (Mar 17, 2007)

I went thru a long village; a sort of ribbon development type place and there was a very prominent 30kph sign with a couple of Rozzers standing there with a Radar thingy on a tripod. Everyone slowed down. Half way down this street another Rozzer jumped out with a hand-held and right at the end were two more with another one on a tripod - Wot a bunch of Sluts!


----------



## terry1956 (Mar 18, 2007)

*gun happy*

Hi all, yes the france are speed gun happy, And their ways are many. They do hide in side roads, have unmarked vans and cars with guns etc set up in the rear window( used on motorways) set up traps 4 cameras deep at times, AS stated above you think you have passed the 1st, 2nd, 3rd and then theres a 4th. At the moment there are around 700 to 800 fixed cameras with a lot more planned for this year and next. They have found like here in the UK its big money for not doing a lot.
The pain is that for the most part its not speed that starts an RTA in france, its their way of tail gateing all the time. And that all the speed guns and cameras in france will not end.
terry
PS, also have tools for changing lights on your motorhome, 1st aid kit, yellow reflextive vest or jacket. triangal. spare wheel, jack etc, If you are stopped they will check, and its an on the spot fine.


----------



## happybonzo (Mar 18, 2007)

Yellow reflective vest? Most of the ones that I have seen being sold abroad are Orange. 
Anyone got any ideas on that one?


----------



## happybonzo (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanx for that ***** - I've often wondered about it


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 19, 2007)

jiffers said:
			
		

> how i see it radar dectectors are NOT illegal in the uk because they only recive a signal and not transmit one



They are not illegal at present but apparently they are from 2008. I was on the snooper webpage this morning. If you go onto the link below nad click on news it says about it. Only found out by accident this morning myself. Not a Road Traffic Accident i'm glad to report.


https://www.snooperuk.com/home/index.html


----------



## virgil (Mar 19, 2007)

Its probably one of those anomolies that permit you to own something but forbid you to use them!


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 19, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Its probably one of those anomolies that permit you to own something but forbid you to use them!



That's true. Only the brits would allow someone to sell the consumer something and then make it illegal to use it.


----------



## Crackpot (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi newie here but have been wildcamping in the UK and France for many many years

Re GSP in cars and being visible
GPS cant be illegal there as a Friend has bought a Renault Clio with a built in GPS unit (its rubbish too)


----------



## guest (Mar 25, 2007)

Crackpot said:
			
		

> Hi newie here but have been wildcamping in the UK and France for many many years
> 
> Re GSP in cars and being visible
> GPS cant be illegal there as a Friend has bought a Renault Clio with a built in GPS unit (its rubbish too)


i think they may mean that if its stuck onto the windscreen it may act as a blind spot & be illegal for this reason?? i should imagine a built in one is prob located into the dash,but not sure?


----------



## Crackpot (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes my friends unit is fitted into the car, the Radio if I remember correctly.
But his unit is so abysmally slow


----------



## guest (Mar 27, 2007)

Crackpot said:
			
		

> Yes my friends unit is fitted into the car, the Radio if I remember correctly.
> But his unit is so abysmally slow


maybe he drives too quick for the unit to keep up he he


----------

